# Jersey DIY lawn journal



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Mow setting 2.5 = 1 1/4"
Sept 17th - scalp to level 2.0 on zero turn.
Sept 22nd - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Sept 23rd - Fertilized with cheap walmart discount fertilizer.
Sept 25th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Sept 29th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Oct 2nd - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Oct 6th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Oct 9th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Oct 11th - Applied Anuew .23 oz per 1k, Tenacity .525 oz to 15.2k, and spoon juce @ 3.oz per 1k
Oct 13th - Noticebly much less growth. skip mow
Oct 16th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Oct 18th - Tenacity .35 oz to 15.2k(under calculation), and spoon juice @ 1.5 oz per 1k
Oct 21th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Oct 27th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance... Grass height 2.25
Oct 28th - Application of Tenacity .525 oz to 15.2k , Green effect 90 oz, cytogrow 6.0 oz, & 8oz of spoon juice(last of bottle).
Nov 2nd - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
Nov 3rd - Application of Tenacity .525 oz to 15.2k , Green effect 40 oz
No 8th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance.
No 10th - Mowed at 2.5 maintenance. - leaf cleanup, and last fertilizer application....Scotts winterizer


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

pics or it didnt happen.

Youre getting that much growth that you can mow that much? Jealous. Im in Long Island and i barely need to mow once a week.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

mxtd30 said:


> pics or it didnt happen.
> 
> Youre getting that much growth that you can mow that much? Jealous. Im in Long Island and i barely need to mow once a week.


Mowed 10/21

1st fill of both bags 
















I would say this first fill of the two bags is about 70% normal weight. The leaves take up a lot of volume, but there is plenty of grass in there.

2nd 40% full.









Pre mow height. About 2"









Post mow 1 1/4


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Been raining a bit so I have not been able to mow or spray.

Decided to use the time to finally make a Diy striper for the timecutter.




















No drilling was required, I could have made it 10 inches shorter in retrospect. Once the grass dries out a bit I will give it a test run.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

First mow with diy striper. It did a decent job, but improvements could be made. It doesn't stripe as hard as the tires.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)




----------

